# She is going to need more space, isn't she?



## Denise8826 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi all. My first hedgie baby is coming home in about 2 weeks. I've been trying to get her cage together. I have everything I need. However, I am using a 105 quart sterilite bin which measures 32.13" L x 19.13" W x 13.75" H. With the igloo, food/water dishes, and wheel in (without anything else), isn't that going to be too cramped? I am using a large igloo as I was told by a few people that the opening of the medium size would be too small once the baby gets bigger, a flying saucer-style wheel 12 inches, and the food and water dishes are 4" in diameter, as I was told this is better than the smaller ones.

[attachment=0:53m9r3lq]hedgie.jpg[/attachment:53m9r3lq]

I have seen others' cages that seemed more cramped or similarly cramped to this, but I want to make sure I do the best that I can for my new pet. So, assuming I am right in thinking I need more space, I guess my question is, what is the best way to do it? I've thought about using a small cooler and attaching that to the side and taking the igloo out. I also thought about using an upright comfort wheel instead of the flying saucer (therefore, using less floor space and more height). I also considered using a different style container as opposed to the igloo like an old butter or gallon-ice cream container. Lastly, I've also considered using another bin like a second level and hooking the two together with a plastic dryer tube. So what do you think??

Thanks in advance for responses!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It does look a bit cramped. All of your ideas sound like good ones - Personally I think it'd be best to buy another similar sized bin and attach it alongside of this one. It'd be more stable and less complicated (I think) than using a second bin as a second level, especially because some hedgehogs just won't use a second level. That'd give her a lot more room, for running around, or maybe an extra toy or two. I also really like the cooler idea though, or you could just return the igloo, if possible, and put in a hedgie bag for her sleeping area. Switching wheels would give more space as well, either to a Comfort Wheel, or to a Carolina Storm Wheel/Bucket Wheel, or a bucket wheel made yourself or bought from someone else. There's a few people on here that make and sell them.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I had to go larger also, after buying Percy all his stuff. I ended up taking back the igloo as it took up a ton of space and he prefers the fleece pouches instead. I just went to the thrift store and picked up fleece blankets (sewed them into pouches even though I'm terrible at sewing), and childrens fleece toques (hats) make great hide a way pouches too. 
His cage was too small after buying his wheel so I bought another cage and just joined the two with a pvc pipe to let him have a bedroom and playroom. As Lilysmommy says, you can do that easily with another bin.


----------



## Denise8826 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cool! Thanks, guys. I'm glad I'm on the right track with this. I'm leaning toward the cooler or another bin for a room.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

A 105 qt bin is a fine size - good for if you have limited space and easier to heat than a larger cage. Personally, I don't recommend igloos unless your cage is quite large - hedgehogs are much happier with a bag, or even just a blanket to burrow in, whereas the large igloos have too much open space on the inside and the circular shape means they take up a lot of room. Our starter kits include 105 qt bins, and they work very nicely. Some people choose to upgrade, some add a second bin later on, but in terms of meeting a single hedgehog's space requirements they're perfectly adequate - I certainly wouldn't call them "too small". Just ditch the igloo and get a bag instead.


----------

